# Mitgelieferte Abstandhalter des N400 passen nicht ins Gehäuse



## Uelie (7. September 2014)

*Mitgelieferte Abstandhalter des N400 passen nicht ins Gehäuse*

Hallo zusammen 

Habe habe ein kleines Problem und zwar habe mit einem Kollegen einen Rechner zusammen gebaut, wir verwendeten als Gehäuse das Cooler Master N400 sowie als Mainboard das Asus H97M Plus.
Beim Einbau verlief eigentlich alles Problemlos, bis darauf dass man die 2 obersten Abstandhalter beim Gehäuse nicht einschrauben konnte. Man konnte sie zwar ein-zwei Mal drehen, weiter ging es aber nicht. 

Was haben wir falsch gemacht?


----------



## Cooler Master (8. September 2014)

*AW: Mitgelieferte Abstandhalter des N400 passen nicht ins Gehäuse*

Vielleicht ist die Bohrung nicht 100% wie sie sein sollte. Könntest du Fotos mit und ohne Abstandhalter an dieser Stelle hier posten ? Danke!
MfG,
Sylvain


----------



## Buxxdehude (8. September 2014)

*AW: Mitgelieferte Abstandhalter des N400 passen nicht ins Gehäuse*

Vielleicht ne Zange benutzen oder nen kleinen 8-Kant?

Selbstständigkeit IST die Frucht des Erfolgs.


----------



## Knogle (11. September 2014)

*AW: Mitgelieferte Abstandhalter des N400 passen nicht ins Gehäuse*

Ich hatte auch mal dad Problem aber dank rohrzange ging es wieder


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. September 2014)

*AW: Mitgelieferte Abstandhalter des N400 passen nicht ins Gehäuse*

Ja , richtig reindrehen mit ner Nuss oder Minischlüssel.
Vlt. wurde das Gewinde da nicht richtig gebohrt. Einfach "nachdrehen" mit der Schraube


----------



## Cooler Master (15. September 2014)

*AW: Mitgelieferte Abstandhalter des N400 passen nicht ins Gehäuse*

Hallo, 

wie sieht es aus, hat alles funktioniert ? 

Gruß Justin


----------



## Uelie (16. September 2014)

*AW: Mitgelieferte Abstandhalter des N400 passen nicht ins Gehäuse*

Jop mit ein bisschen mehr "Gewalt" hat es geklappt. Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mitgelieferte Abstandhalter des N400 passen nicht ins Gehäuse*

ich grabe den Thread mal aus... bei meinem passt leider garnichts, Die Graka passt nicht ins Gehäuse, ist total verzogen alles, Bitte um Rückmeldung.
MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mitgelieferte Abstandhalter des N400 passen nicht ins Gehäuse*

Hast du mal ein paar Bilder wo man was sehen kann?


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mitgelieferte Abstandhalter des N400 passen nicht ins Gehäuse*

eher schlecht. Board ist ca. 1mm zu nah am Rand ( links gesehen ), dort wo man den Slot der Graka festschraubt... Bilder muss ich mal schauen, die zu verbauende GPU hat leider den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## Cooler Master (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mitgelieferte Abstandhalter des N400 passen nicht ins Gehäuse*

Entschuldige die späte Rückmeldung, ich war im Urlaub.
Das MB ist das Asrock Z77-M ? Und es ist so nah an der Rückwand vom Gehäuse dran, dass die GPU dort nicht reinpasst ?
--
Sylvain


----------

